# That Horrible Feeling



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

I just finished my last project and went looking for the materials for the next one. Of course, what I wanted was on the bottom of a very large pile of boxes and bags. As I pulled out everything in my stash, I began consolidating from some of the boxes into less than full other boxes. Some of the bags fit into handy half-full boxes, too.

Finally found the yarn I was seeking, as I said, on the BOTTOM. I took out the ones I wanted and put them in my active bag and started restacking my consolidated boxes back into the closet. And then it happened! That horrible feeling of looking at a half-full closet! With a shudder I realized that I only have enough stash left for about 125 major projects before I'm dead in the water!

Must . . . get to . . . eBay before . . . I . . . expire . . . . . . from . . . . . .YARN STARVATION!!!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Bwahahahaha!!! I know the feeling!


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

You can feel sorry for me "I Have No Stash "used it all up 
Decided at my age I am not going to have a stash again 
Hugs please


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

LOL


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

rosemarya said:


> Bwahahahaha!!! I know the feeling!


You are so right; Sent my tea out my nose with that one.


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

Lena B said:


> You can feel sorry for me "I Have No Stash "used it all up
> Decided at my age I am not going to have a stash again
> Hugs please


You poor dear. Here is a warm, yarnless hug. Now go get more. (Yarn, not hugs)


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Lena B said:


> You can feel sorry for me "I Have No Stash "used it all up
> Decided at my age I am not going to have a stash again
> Hugs please


.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Love your sense of humor!


----------



## chamal17 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks to all. I really needed a good laugh and you, collectively, provided it. Thanks


----------



## sctienkamp1941 (Jan 18, 2016)

I could likely downsize my stash if the darn yarn companies would quit making such
beautiful yarns that keep catching my eye... Now I just need about 75 years to try them all
out or try new patterns, etc....

luv all the tongue in cheek above .... my chuckles for today....Sylvia


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

Lena B said:


> You can feel sorry for me "I Have No Stash "used it all up
> Decided at my age I am not going to have a stash again
> Hugs please


Girl! How do you survive!? :O Makes my chest hurt to think about it!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Lena B said:


> You can feel sorry for me "I Have No Stash "used it all up
> Decided at my age I am not going to have a stash again
> Hugs please


((((Hugs))))


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Lena B said:


> You can feel sorry for me "I Have No Stash "used it all up
> Decided at my age I am not going to have a stash again
> Hugs please


NO STASH???? That's like saying No chocolate or No books!! How does that happen???


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I've only been back to knitting the last 18months, I don't have that much in my stash......although my hubby thinks I have heaps, he doesn't understand that I need diff yarns for diff projects lol


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't call my yarn stash. It is called retirement fund.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

I had to go stash diving this week I've been asked to knit a "white" baby outfit yes that's right ladies a pure white one!! Think I've only knitted in white maybe once in the last few years. It'll be pastels next lol. Anyway after excavating amazingly I didn't have any So off to the lys for white wool and while I was there just had to pick up a couple of new patterns, I resisted the yarn but not for long I'll be back


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a very healthy "retirement fund" only proble, I have been retired for 5 years and I keep on adding. Ok, I promise myself to look in my stash before getting more yarn, and yesterday my oldest daughter that crochet took about 15 skeins for a lap robe. Hurray.


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

That is what I say about getting fleeces, I need to spin them before I retire (2 more years) and I will have lots of yarn to play with! Sound reasonable?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have less than half a closet also! But the darn thing is over 8 feet wide! And do you realize how much yarn you can fit in that amount of space! :sm06:


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> I've only been back to knitting the last 18months, I don't have that much in my stash......although my hubby thinks I have heaps, he doesn't understand that I need diff yarns for diff projects lol


I sure hope you can train him as your stash grows as it should be.


----------



## yarntastic (Aug 12, 2016)

LOL ! You poor dear....hurry, run to nearest LYS ! And lets all hope it's not too late for you to have a full recovery.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

mavisb said:


> I don't call my yarn stash. It is called retirement fund.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

mavisb said:


> I don't call my yarn stash. It is called retirement fund.


I'm with you! And as long as I live, I expect to want to have my books and yarns around me!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Lena B said:


> You can feel sorry for me "I Have No Stash "used it all up
> Decided at my age I am not going to have a stash again
> Hugs please


Lena, you are allowed to have SABLE - (stash acquired beyond existence) I'd feel naked without any stash. :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

we sure get hooked, don't we??


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I don't call my yarn stash. It is called retirement fund.[/quote
> 
> LOL me too


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Cardelo said:


> Lena, you are allowed to have SABLE - (stash acquired beyond existence) I'd feel naked without any stash. :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


Oh my goodness, I do like your attitude. I bought mine before I retired since my income would be reduced by half. I just moved into a senior community and set the record for boxes moved (415.) I found two more while clearing out my old garage so I have to put them on my rollator and move them three blocks to my apartment. Oi Vey! I wonder how many I will have to use up before I can buy a bed for one of my bedrooms. Fortunately, I don't mind sleeping on the couch. (They say there's one in every family and I'm proud to be it!) :sm16: :sm17: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## crochetthreads (Apr 5, 2013)

Love it, great laugh for the day, I just wish I could get my stash contained LoL Hugs!!!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I know heaps of you have large yarn stashes but what I wonder is do you just stash classic type yarn as I find yarn like everything else dates. Every year they bring out new colours and styles. Just interested.


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

Good one! :0)


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I know heaps of you have large yarn stashes but what I wonder is do you just stash classic type yarn as I find yarn like everything else dates. Every year they bring out new colours and styles. Just interested.


Good question! And correct observation. In my case, the stash is only medium sized by KP standards. It includes a variety of yarns that have appealed to me. I have everything from good French yarns that were out of production by the time I bought them in the thrift store to very pricey wools/angoras that I bought in the LYS on the yarn crawl (slight discount, free pattern, but still pricey). Last year, when I found out that my absolute favorite yarn was going out of production because the company had been sold and many lines discontinued, I immediately bought up as much as I could afford at the time. I want to be able to come back to knitting with that yarn over the next few years. I'll probably find something I like as much eventually, but I don't want to go without in the meantime! And if I enjoy the yarn, I don't really care if it's this year's big thing.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Lena B said:


> You can feel sorry for me "I Have No Stash "used it all up
> Decided at my age I am not going to have a stash again
> Hugs please


I will share what I have....will mail some tomorrow.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> .


Having second thoughts?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> I will share what I have....will mail some tomorrow.


Really? That's great, and so kind of you. Paying it forward?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have less than half a closet also! But the darn thing is over 8 feet wide! And do you realize how much yarn you can fit in that amount of space! :sm06:


sounds like my closet, where I also have shelves of books, and under the bed more boxes.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Grannie Sandy said:


> Oh my goodness, I do like your attitude. I bought mine before I retired since my income would be reduced by half. I just moved into a senior community and set the record for boxes moved (415.) I found two more while clearing out my old garage so I have to put them on my rollator and move them three blocks to my apartment. Oi Vey! I wonder how many I will have to use up before I can buy a bed for one of my bedrooms. Fortunately, I don't mind sleeping on the couch. (They say there's one in every family and I'm proud to be it!) :sm16: :sm17: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


Oh, I do like dual purpose furniture pieces like a couch......you can knit on it, sleep on it, wake up and knit some more. Sounds perfect to me. LOL! Hey, just throw some afghans over strategically stacked boxes in the other rooms to resemble furniture and no one will ever know. Seems to me I remember a picture of a "bed" that was all boxes with a bedspread and pillows over it to look like a real bed. Us stashers have to get creative sometimes. :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I don't call my yarn stash. It is called retirement fund.


 :sm24:


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Porkypine0727 said:


> I just finished my last project and went looking for the materials for the next one. Of course, what I wanted was on the bottom of a very large pile of boxes and bags. As I pulled out everything in my stash, I began consolidating from some of the boxes into less than full other boxes. Some of the bags fit into handy half-full boxes, too.
> 
> Finally found the yarn I was seeking, as I said, on the BOTTOM. I took out the ones I wanted and put them in my active bag and started restacking my consolidated boxes back into the closet. And then it happened! That horrible feeling of looking at a half-full closet! With a shudder I realized that I only have enough stash left for about 125 major projects before I'm dead in the water!
> 
> Must . . . get to . . . eBay before . . . I . . . expire . . . . . . from . . . . . .YARN STARVATION!!!


...so I'll PM you the next time DBNY has a 66% off sale...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cardelo said:


> Lena, you are allowed to have SABLE - (stash acquired beyond existence) I'd feel naked without any stash. :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


Almost right. *S*tash *A*cquisition *B*eyond *L*ife *E*xpectancy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I know heaps of you have large yarn stashes but what I wonder is do you just stash classic type yarn as I find yarn like everything else dates. Every year they bring out new colours and styles. Just interested.


I do not buy new yarns. It's been years since I've bought yarn in a yarn shop. Unfortunately, I'm surrounded by very well organized second-hand stores, and they often have yarn. Too often. Too much. And I have next to zero self-control. I _have_ ceased buying ordinary-looking yarns that have no ball bands, but the stash has become overwhelming anyway. I can't knit it up fast enough! :sm12:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> NO STASH???? That's like saying No chocolate or No books!! How does that happen???


Lol, I agree. Hopefully none of the above will never happen to me.....????


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

Lena B said:


> You can feel sorry for me "I Have No Stash "used it all up
> Decided at my age I am not going to have a stash again
> Hugs please


You can always change your mind
:sm04:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'd love to see my stash reduced, but only because I'd be justified in buying more. There is no hope for us!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I don't call my yarn stash. It is called retirement fund.


Me too! I know that when I retire from teaching I will be very happy to have a lovely stash to knit with!


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

So funny????


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

We laugh, but that is so true! I don't think there's a cure for any of us though. I literally have no room left for stash, and I am not joking! However, I just opened an email from Webs and actually had a notion to place an order! I slapped myself, and made a cup of tea. OMG! What's wrong with me?


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

This is posted the day after I receive a very small yarn order. The Hubster groaned and moaned about don't I have enough yarn yet? And how people probably just "brown bin" everything anyway. I wanted to smack him.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thks for the chuckle!!????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JackieS said:


> We laugh, but that is so true! I don't think there's a cure for any of us though. I literally have no room left for stash, and I am not joking! However, I just opened an email from Webs and actually had a notion to place an order! I slapped myself, and made a cup of tea. OMG! What's wrong with me?


I can tell you what's wrong with you. You haven't yet unsubscribed from *ALL* the newsletters (ads, in reality) from purveyors of yarn. I did that a few years ago. It's much easier to resist temptation when it's no in you inbox or arriving with the mail.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I can relate. I have been trying to use only stash yarn for the past several months. Yesterday as I pulled out 4 one pound balls for the blanket I started, it cleared out one tub and I panicked just a little realizing that I had that much less to work with in the future. Lol, my real goal is to reduce stash by a lot more before our local Fiber Fest in the spring, where I will easily refill a couple of tubs.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beverooni said:


> This is posted the day after I receive a very small yarn order. The Hubster groaned and moaned about don't I have enough yarn yet? And how people probably just "brown bin" everything anyway. I wanted to smack him.


I don't think everyone who receives a handknit item tosses it out, but many do donate them to the second-hand shops. I have 'rescued' several very well made blankets and have no shame about giving them to my husband's very large extended family in Syria. He says to let them believe I made them, so that's how it is. I also rescue some very poorly made ones, undo them, and reknit the beautiful yarn they'd been made from.


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

Horrible feeling in reverse. 
I stocked up on yarn with our holiday sales only to fracture my right shoulder. Had surgery. Now doc says no knitting but not for how long. 
I have my stash and plans. Sadly not much dash!!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

mavisb said:


> I don't call my yarn stash. It is called retirement fund.


Me too! In fact yesterday I went to Michael's just to pick up some cotton for a cute dishcloth and found they had the Caron cakes on sale for $5. Of course, had to buy a couple (even though I have absolutely no project in mind for them) and then ran across a bin with varying amounts of yarn in sealed bags. Packaging didn't provide much yarn content or weight info, just "made in Turkey". Some had 2 "pounder" skeins, some 5 balls. 1 colorway simply called to me telling me I MUST buy it, so I did. Whole time up to the register and after checking out, kept telling myself that it's for my "retirement" (which may or may not happen later this year).

Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking to it. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the chuckle......we have yarn fever for sure!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Lol I was looking at mine an need more yarn too. Yesterday as I had finished two knitting projects an crocheting a third one now for an afghan so will use most of it now. So need to hurry an get some soon!! So Hi Ho I'm off to get more stash


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

mavisb said:


> I don't call my yarn stash. It is called retirement fund.


That's a great way to look at it!


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

So funny! Off to the yarn store!


----------



## jlseamstress (Jun 20, 2016)

LOL! I shudder every time I look at my stash! I can never find the yarn I'm looking for. I keep organizing and re-organizing. I am a true dyed in the wool yarn-a-holic! That being said I think my stash is only about 50 or 60 projects. I have been slapping my wrists ever since Jan 1st to refrain from buying more beautiful yarn. I have weakened only twice and it is Jan 17th. But I got the yarn on sale! I have finished 3 projects since New Years, I still have 4 projects on needles, 2 of them almost finished. New years goals are to finish what I have on needles and no more yarn. "Porkypine" made my day with her 125 projects stashed!


----------



## doribrandt (Oct 9, 2016)

This is the best one I've seen yet. I won't have to panic for a couple of years yet.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey, mavisb, I feel you! I didn't know that was its name, but i like it. I'm not worried about leaving my stash behind since both DD and DIL are crafters and promised to split whatever is left so needles and yarn will have good homes.????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SandyLulay said:


> Horrible feeling in reverse.
> I stocked up on yarn with our holiday sales only to fracture my right shoulder. Had surgery. Now doc says no knitting but not for how long.
> I have my stash and plans. Sadly not much dash!!


That's terrible! I wish you heal sooner than expected.

In the meantime, read KP, reorganize yarns and yarn-related tools, look at patterns and kit up some yarns with the intended pattern and whatever tools it will need. That will keep you busy and leave you ready to knit as soon as the doctor clears you.

If your method of knitting is English/throwing and the fractured shoulder is the one that's doing that work, now might be a good time to study - really study, not just take a gander - other methods of knitting. Portuguese, Continental, Peruvian.

Wishing you well!


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

Nanamel14 said:


> I've only been back to knitting the last 18months, I don't have that much in my stash......although my hubby thinks I have heaps, he doesn't understand that I need diff yarns for diff projects lol


Ask him if he could function with just two tools. Why does he have more than one hammer, one saw or one golf club?!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lindamarcella said:


> Ask him if he could function with just two tools. Why does he have more than one hammer, one saw or one golf club?!!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

mavisb said:


> I don't call my yarn stash. It is called retirement fund.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks so much!


----------



## stitchin' time (Oct 3, 2016)

Hugs, hugs, hugs, Lena B!!!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

HAHAHAHA....this is so funny!! I tell myself every day "no more yarn, use what you have" and yet I still buy more!


----------



## whit848 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just yesterday, I bagged up quite a bit of yarn and some other crafting materials and took them over to a local thrift shop. They seemed pleased to get the supplies, and I got to weed out some things I knew I was never going to do. I'd love to think I contributed to some grandma's new baby blanket or a hat for some cold little head. Rather than just dumping it in the recycle bin, I like the feeling of having contributed to someone else's project. I even gave 1 1/2 skeins of yarn I'd already worked with and included the instructions for the scarf I had started. Win, Win!
Sue in IL


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

I love this!! And can relate!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Too funny!


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks for the best laugh of the day!!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Our local food pantry also has a community store where I from time to time drop off a box or bag of craft goodies. They are always thrilled to get it as some of the volunteers use the yarn to make hats, scarves and mittens for the clients. There's a box by the front door with a sign letting folks know the items are there for them to take, and use through the generosity of community members.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

SandyLulay said:


> Horrible feeling in reverse.
> I stocked up on yarn with our holiday sales only to fracture my right shoulder. Had surgery. Now doc says no knitting but not for how long.
> I have my stash and plans. Sadly not much dash!!


Wow! That must have been a great sale if you got injured 

Seriously, I hope you heal quickly and get back to knitting all those lovely yarns!!!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the giggle. As far as I am concerned, I will have stash until I can no longer knit or crochet and then I may take it with me - like the Pharaohs who had all the essentials in their tombs.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

HA! :sm11:


----------



## rhiannon43130 (Dec 21, 2014)

My dh found my stash of fabric, plastic canvas and yarn. He thought they should be put together in a separate area in plastic containers. Once we had 8+ of fabric, a plastic canvas on then we started the yarn......I better start growing more arms. He is okay with my crafting just does not see how I can have 3 different projects going at all times. BOREDOM. The daughters are grown, tv is not good and I need something to keep me out of kitchen except when cooking meals. Lol. He just smiled.....said I could go to work with him. I have MS, I have to stay home.


----------



## rhiannon43130 (Dec 21, 2014)

My dh found my stash of fabric, plastic canvas and yarn. He thought they should be put together in a separate area in plastic containers. Once we had 8+ of fabric, a plastic canvas on then we started the yarn......I better start growing more arms. He is okay with my crafting just does not see how I can have 3 different projects going at all times. BOREDOM. The daughters are grown, tv is not good and I need something to keep me out of kitchen except when cooking meals. Lol. He just smiled.....said I could go to work with him. I have MS, I have to stay home.


----------



## mudijoon (Dec 2, 2016)

Lol. This got me thinking instead of a go fund me it would be a go yarn me for folks with a low stash. Everyone could contribute a skein.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

One complaint I will never suffer from .....Is yarn starvation and knitting patterns lol


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

hahahahahaha -- my first chuckle for the day!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Lena B said:


> You can feel sorry for me "I Have No Stash "used it all up
> Decided at my age I am not going to have a stash again
> Hugs please


This is unacceptable. I decided I should have a huge stash so when I go to the big yarn heaven in the sky I will leave my kids lots to sort through, hug and figure out what to do with it. It will give them something to do and something to remember me by.????


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

I don't always crochet or knit, but I always have the supplies for when I want to do so . . . *(Oh wait! No! I can't find that size needle/hook. Gotta make a trip to the store. Oh, this is such a pretty yarn, but I only need two for this next project. You mean they only sell that in bags of three? Well, ok. I'll buy three and then put the extra back for later) repeat from * to end of life expectancy. ????


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

That is more than enough to cause a panic attack. I hope you got to your LYS in time to stave it off.


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

Or the ever popular, I won't buy anything I'll just go to look. *(but that's on sale! I won't ever find that good a deal again. It's ok, there's room in the closet. Hubby will never see it in there. Checkout, go home.). Repeat from * until husband cancels credit card.


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

mudijoon said:


> Lol. This got me thinking instead of a go fund me it would be a go yarn me for folks with a low stash. Everyone could contribute a skein.


I LOVE this idea! ????


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

That saying "it will be the last place you look" came true for you! Hee! Hee! Funny how that happens. However, enough yarn for 125 projects--for me, that would be too overwhelming! I'm the type person (whatever this is), that is unable to handle a huge stash of yarn--and I can't even begin to think beyond 1, maybe 2, projects! You are a wonder!!! Get busy, eh!! Have fun, no matter what!!! :sm01: :sm01: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

CHinNWOH said:


> Thanks for the giggle. As far as I am concerned, I will have stash until I can no longer knit or crochet and then I may take it with me - like the Pharaohs who had all the essentials in their tombs.


me too...that's what I'm gonna do too.... :sm10: :sm10:


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Our local food pantry also has a community store where I from time to time drop off a box or bag of craft goodies. They are always thrilled to get it as some of the volunteers use the yarn to make hats, scarves and mittens for the clients. There's a box by the front door with a sign letting folks know the items are there for them to take, and use through the generosity of community members.


How wonderful....and such a great idea. Another way to help others--and that's what we're all about, KP'ers!!! I LOVE this idea--tops in my book!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Lena B said:


> You can feel sorry for me "I Have No Stash "used it all up
> Decided at my age I am not going to have a stash again
> Hugs please


Lots of hugs


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

You made my day!!! I feel like that all the time. But then I think, what if I died tomorrow? What is my poor husband to do with thousands of skeins of yarn he doesn't even know I own? I should leave a note up stairs that says, donate to any local charity that will take it. Or learn to knit!


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Hahaha


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

:sm23:


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

Re stash: I find that I'm less inclined to buy yarn from those daily emails than I am either from a LYS or a mailed-to-me catalog. Of course, I'm talking about yarn for a stash, not for a specific intended project. I only have one LYS close enough to go on a whim. But when I get a catalog with pictures of finished items combined with access to the patterns and suggested yarns, it's hard for me to resist buying one or two.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes -- retirement fund -- good definition. Right now my goal is to sort all my various bags, boxes, piles, etc. into: WIPs and types of yarn. I started this a while back and quit when my tubs got full. I often enhance my stash when I see a yarn on sale that would make a "good ......." Then, of course, I get distracted and don't use the yarn right away and it stacks up. I am also starting a bin of "why would I ever buy this....I hate knitting with this kind of yarn." Confession, I bought it at a rock bottom sale price -- like 80% or 90% off. Those are going to a friend who crochets almost non-stop and will crochet with any type of yarn. She makes beautiful items and gives them to friends, family and charity. And, we won't even discuss printed patterns, magazines and books, now will we?


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Addiction is rampant here. I clicked on 2 classifieds this week and will be bring more in. Last night as I was trying to get to sleep I was so disgusted with myself. I am never going to get those big baskets (rattan, from floor up to my waist sized baskets) empty and I'm not young anymore. Just a silly old KPer.


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

Loved it! Stash- what's that? Isn't it just eye candy and texture therapy. Only have Walmart here,which like many have reduce there stock, but can still do a bit of damage. When we visit one son that lives about 4 hours away, then there is a fair bit of retail therapy that happens. And of course you never know what you find in the thrift stores. My friend found her cat a brand new blanket for her cat for $4, made out of that soft thick Bernstein yarn. Both were thrilled.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Best wishes for keeping THAT resolution! If you actually do it, you're a better woman than I!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

????????????????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hurry....find a LYS for a hearty refill. I'll be right behind you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're with you whatever you decide and ....if you change your mind. That's what friends are for.



Lena B said:


> You can feel sorry for me "I Have No Stash "used it all up
> Decided at my age I am not going to have a stash again
> Hugs please


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Porkypine0727 said:


> I just finished my last project and went looking for the materials for the next one. Of course, what I wanted was on the bottom of a very large pile of boxes and bags. As I pulled out everything in my stash, I began consolidating from some of the boxes into less than full other boxes. Some of the bags fit into handy half-full boxes, too.
> 
> Finally found the yarn I was seeking, as I said, on the BOTTOM. I took out the ones I wanted and put them in my active bag and started restacking my consolidated boxes back into the closet. And then it happened! That horrible feeling of looking at a half-full closet! With a shudder I realized that I only have enough stash left for about 125 major projects before I'm dead in the water!
> 
> Must . . . get to . . . eBay before . . . I . . . expire . . . . . . from . . . . . .YARN STARVATION!!!


;~DD!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

My problem is closing the SALE emails. I have yarn all purchased for the next year's worth of projects and beyond, but then I see 30% off, 50% off, free shipping and I have to pull hard on the reins to delete that email notice.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

MrsMurdog said:


> My problem is closing the SALE emails. I have yarn all purchased for the next year's worth of projects and beyond, but then I see 30% off, 50% off, free shipping and I have to pull hard on the reins to delete that email notice.


Yeah - I know what you mean!


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

Loved it! Stash- what's that? Isn't it just eye candy and texture therapy. Only have Walmart here,which like many have reduce there stock, but can still do a bit of damage. When we visit one son that lives about 4 hours away, then there is a fair bit of retail therapy that happens. And of course you never know what you find in the thrift stores. My friend found her cat a brand new blanket for her cat for $4, made out of that soft thick Bernstein yarn. Both were thrilled.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh dear, so much bad news today - It's hard to bear. I better go upstairs and check on my stash so I can get my heart to slow down. The shock of that string; How could that happen to such a nice person? ????


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Not to be an enabler or anything, but if you live near a Michael's they are having a big yarn sale this week, including Peaches and Cream for $1.00 a ball and if you go online to Michael's coupons, there is a a coupon for today from 4P to closing for 20% off entire purchase including sale items.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

galby, I'm with you. Are you suppose to use your stash? I thought a stash was only to admire the beauty and stroke. If I use, I won't have.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

My stash keeps getting smaller..I reduced by two plastic storage boxes earlier this week.. And restocked my storage cupboard...but I'm now itching to buy some more wool......it's a problem!!!!


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

MrsMurdog said:


> My problem is closing the SALE emails. I have yarn all purchased for the next year's worth of projects and beyond, but then I see 30% off, 50% off, free shipping and I have to pull hard on the reins to delete that email notice.


I try to close my eyes and swipe left. It doesn't always work.


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

Old Viking Girl love your attitude. It would be nice if you could bottle it. I know a lot of people young and old who could use a few doses! Gave your blog a quick boo, loved the chocolate bit, as I have a few empty wrappers beside me right now.


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

I have a knitting friend who refuses to accumulate stash. I do not understand this woman.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Lena B, how can you possibly exist with no stash? I'm getting withdrawal symptoms just reading that. ????


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

old-viking-girl said:


> Lena, STOP RIGHT THERE! At my age??? Stop digging your own grave. I'm 76, have arthritis and bad eye sight. I can't keep a job any more, and I can't drive. My income is super low. Every morning, I wake up aching and stiff, feeling depressed. BUT I have decided that as long as I am alive, I'm going to LIVE to the fullest of my remaining abilities. It takes a bit of effort and determination, but I'll be damned if I'm going to voluntarily hand over any bit of my precious time to despair. I can still knit and crochet in not-too-dark-colors. I can still read by help of a magnifier. I still do ebay - for fun and for money. Last summer I started a blog for seniors - AND I have a stash of yarn. Not a very big one. I snatch up clearance and cheap lots when I can.
> So, Lena , if you like the idea of having a stash, start going to sales, and scour ebay. So what, if we leave a stash behind when our time is up? It will make someone else happy. Some years ago, my co-worker's grandmother went into a nursing home. I was the happy recipient of a large sack of modern and vintage yarn. Every day God gives us is ours to enjoy. ENJOY IT!
> 
> http://www.thehappysenior.com/


I am the same age with the same problems and I agree completely.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

There, there.my dear. You'll find a reason to 'pass' a yarn shop on the way to the green grocer. :sm16:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

You and me both...LOL!! Only...I haven't even organized my stuff like you have!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

YARN STARVATION!!!
This morning, I brought some yarn donated by one of my KP family to the Noon Knitting Group.
When I got to work, the Supervisor of the Mailroom had a box of donated yarn that a KP Pal had sent to me at the job.

"M" told me not to bring any more yarn to work!
She dared me to let the Big Guy know just how much yarn I had in the house and threatened to tell him.
_ I think he already has a very good idea. _
Sigh...... :sm16: :sm12:


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

The mere thought of giving up my stash hurts me deeply. My family has gotten used to the fact that I am at one with it. I just bought several see through hanging shoe bags because I can't resist some of the lovely yarns. However my mess was making me ill so I'm trying to get somewhat neat and organized. Every time I see my stash I feel good. :sm12: :sm16: :sm11: :sm02: :sm24: 
Long Live the Stash. :sm17:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

old-viking-girl said:


> Lena, STOP RIGHT THERE! At my age??? Stop digging your own grave. I'm 76, have arthritis and bad eye sight. I can't keep a job any more, and I can't drive. My income is super low. Every morning, I wake up aching and stiff, feeling depressed. BUT I have decided that as long as I am alive, I'm going to LIVE to the fullest of my remaining abilities. It takes a bit of effort and determination, but I'll be damned if I'm going to voluntarily hand over any bit of my precious time to despair. I can still knit and crochet in not-too-dark-colors. I can still read by help of a magnifier. I still do ebay - for fun and for money. Last summer I started a blog for seniors - AND I have a stash of yarn. Not a very big one. I snatch up clearance and cheap lots when I can.
> So, Lena , if you like the idea of having a stash, start going to sales, and scour ebay. So what, if we leave a stash behind when our time is up? It will make someone else happy. Some years ago, my co-worker's grandmother went into a nursing home. I was the happy recipient of a large sack of modern and vintage yarn. Every day God gives us is ours to enjoy. ENJOY IT!
> 
> http://www.thehappysenior.com/


I am definitely with you on this!! Never give up! And if you leave a ton of stash behind, leave a note that says, "Enjoy!" on it.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

NOOOO...fight the urge. I am still working down my stash. I have made some hats, scarves and cowls since summer and baby toys. I want to just use up every full skein of yarn I own. I probably have another year or so to go to use it all up. The last thing I will knit from my stash will be an afghan to use up scrap yarn or some such thing. I have not purchased yarn in ages and will only, in the future buy only the amount of yarn needed for an immediate project. The responses are hysterical.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

nankat said:


> NOOOO...fight the urge. I am still working down my stash. I have made some hats, scarves and cowls since summer and baby toys. I want to just use up every full skein of yarn I own. I probably have another year or so to go to use it all up. The last thing I will knit from my stash will be an afghan to use up scrap yarn or some such thing. I have not purchased yarn in ages and will only, in the future buy only the amount of yarn needed for an immediate project. The responses are hysterical.


Each to his/her own comfort level ;~).


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

An entertaining read...thank you!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Off to buy yarn.  Want to knit the "I'll Pack-a Cowl". Went through my entire stash. Don't have the right colors in the right weight. Poor me. 

While I was searching, I did take the time to label the bins according to the yarn types there-in. Found some really petty variegated yarn for a messy bun hat. The little girl it will go to wears a ponytail or braid and the nape of her neck so I plan to make the hole just above the ribbing.


----------



## Kara79girl (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm not sure how to react.... I just started knitting in November and have three dressers and two shelves of yarn.... I can't even think of running out?!

Good Lord bless you!


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

I love lace said:


> galby, I'm with you. Are you suppose to use your stash? I thought a stash was only to admire the beauty and stroke. If I use, I won't have.


I agree with you on one level, but eventually you have to use in order to justify buying more!


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

Mwende said:


> I have a knitting friend who refuses to accumulate stash. I do not understand this woman.


Unfriended that woman. She is WAY too organized, and it may be contagious! :O


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

To those who don't want to leave a big stash you mess when they die, please consider my daughter for rehoming said stash. I taught her to crochet when she was little. She taught herself to knit. She has warned me that if I die without a stash she will personally haul me back from the "other side" to replenish before I get to go to my eternal rest. Can't have THAT! As another member said, "Long live The Stash!"

On another note, I'm new here so I didn't realize using the "S" word was kinda like starting a discussion of heroin in a back alley on a Saturday night.  I've created a STASHNADO! :O


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

old-viking-girl said:


> ... *If you see a project you want to try out before you go and buy a whole lot of yarn, you use something from your stash to make a sample*. ...


You mean like this?: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/faroese-style-lace :sm12: :sm15:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Off to buy yarn.  Want to knit the "I'll Pack-a Cowl". Went through my entire stash. Don't have the right colors in the right weight. Poor me.
> 
> While I was searching, I did take the time to label the bins according to the yarn types there-in. Found some really petty variegated yarn for a messy bun hat. The little girl it will go to wears a ponytail or braid and the nape of her neck so I plan to make the hole just above the ribbing.


Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ill-pack-a-cowl-for-rhinebeck
Thanks! Another pattern I want to do! 
I really do need to label all my boxes and bins _again_. I did it a few years ago, but those labels that haven't fallen off are no longer accurate. I've moved stuff around, used up some, added even more ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mudijoon said:


> Lol. This got me thinking instead of a go fund me it would be a go yarn me for folks with a low stash. Everyone could contribute a skein.


While it might _sound like_ a fun idea, there are too many greedy grifters for it to be a success, _even_ among knitters. If you doubt me, have a look at the first page or so of this topic: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-443951-1.html


----------



## Kjnat (Feb 17, 2014)

????????????


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

I lost my entire stash 5 or 6 years ago when my daughter bought some work clothes from a thrift store that were infested with bed bugs! The exterminator made me throw it all out because the bins weren't sealed. I had a panic attack. I really never knew until then how important my stash was to me. I promptly started building it back up. I bought basic yarns in different colors and then added with each project. Now back up to a comfortable level and have to try to slow down. Yeah, right.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL! My craft closet is full!


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

Joyce Stewart said:


> I lost my entire stash 5 or 6 years ago when my daughter bought some work clothes from a thrift store that were infested with bed bugs! The exterminator made me throw it all out because the bins weren't sealed. I had a panic attack. I really never knew until then how important my stash was to me. I promptly started building it back up. I bought basic yarns in different colors and then added with each project. Now back up to a comfortable level and have to try to slow down. Yeah, right.


NNNNOOOOOOOO! [shudder]


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I don't call my yarn stash. It is called retirement fund.[/quote
> 
> Me too.....God Bless You, and so right lol


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL.....


----------



## Miss Sew Sassy (Mar 19, 2015)

I began cleaning out what used to be my sons closet, and seemed like every box I pulled out had either yarn or fiber in it. This is a walk-in 6 X 15' closet & I dare say over half is yarn. Trouble is, most of what I have is only a couple skeins of this, that, and the other. Not enough to really do much with. Having a sale.......sometime.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

LOL! :sm10:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Joyce Stewart said:


> I lost my entire stash 5 or 6 years ago when my daughter bought some work clothes from a thrift store that were infested with bed bugs! The exterminator made me throw it all out because the bins weren't sealed. I had a panic attack. I really never knew until then how important my stash was to me. I promptly started building it back up. I bought basic yarns in different colors and then added with each project. Now back up to a comfortable level and have to try to slow down. Yeah, right.


I don't KNOW that I would have a panic attack, but I might. I would certainly be traumatized if I lost my whole, entire, beloved stash!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm enjoying adding to mine, i've tried to keep it organized....i've just placed another order, I love receiving my stashmail lol


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> I'm enjoying adding to mine, i've tried to keep it organized....i've just placed another order, I love receiving my stashmail lol


Me, too! I got a package today. DH raised his eyebrows. I said, "I don't own three motorcycles." End of conversation ;~D.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Me, too! I got a package today. DH raised his eyebrows. I said, "I don't own three motorcycles." End of conversation ;~D.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Porkypine0727 said:


> I agree with you on one level, but eventually you have to use in order to justify buying more!


 :sm07: :sm07: :sm07: :sm07: To each his/her own.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Porkypine0727 said:


> Unfriended that woman. She is WAY too organized, and it may be contagious! :O


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Miss Sew Sassy said:


> I began cleaning out what used to be my sons closet, and seemed like every box I pulled out had either yarn or fiber in it. This is a walk-in 6 X 15' closet & I dare say over half is yarn. Trouble is, most of what I have is only a couple skeins of this, that, and the other. Not enough to really do much with. Having a sale.......sometime.


Umm ... No, you may not have enough of a single dye lot to make an adult-sized one-tone garment, but you have plenty to make loads of multi-toned items. That's how some of my favourite blankets, shawls, and scarves came (or, in the case of the too-many WIPs, are coming) into being! 
*N.B.* Patterns are not always necessary.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mondrian-style-blanket
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/narrow-step-afghan-6
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/narrow-step-afghan

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/narrow-step-afghan-7
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/narrow-step-afghan-8
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/marly-bird-garter-stitch-shawl-kal

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitered-magic-2
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitered-magic
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/rambling-rows-afghan-5

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/rambling-rows-afghan
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/angel-baby-shawl-pattern
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/entrelac-in-the-round

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/courthouse-steps-variation-of-log-cabin-design
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mirabelle-texture-sampler-shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/golfbabas-stained-glass-afghan

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/afghan-stitch-blanket
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/sampler-afghan-2
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/sampler-afghan

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/single-crochet-log-cabin-afghan
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/oversized-round-mesh-shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/3rd-iteration-of-this-round-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/divided-squares-10
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/big-girls-blankie
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/my-first-afghan-stitch-blanket

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitred-and-not-colour-blocks-baby-blanket
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitred-scrappy-variegates
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/ten-stitch-blanket

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/giant-chevrons-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/lavish-lace-shawl---emily-shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/multi-coloured-stars

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/pastel-medallions
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/multnomah
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/multi-coloured-leaf-counterpane

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/all-purpose-knitted-afghan
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitred-copper-mountain-scarf

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/ten-stitch-twist-2
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/diamond-patch-sweater


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the inspiration. Designer1234 has a workshop with sweaters using various colors. I love the idea.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... No, you may not have enough of a single dye lot to make an adult-sized one-tone garment, but you have plenty to make loads of multi-toned items. That's how some of my favourite blankets, shawls, and scarves came (or, in the case of the too-many WIPs, are coming) into being!
> *N.B.* Patterns are not always necessary.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mondrian-style-blanket
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thanks for the inspiration. Designer1234 has a workshop with sweaters using various colors. I love the idea.


My too, but evidently not enough to have yet finished her Coat of Many Colours: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/coat-of-many-colours :sm12:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I haven't managed to start at the right time yet. But I know a good idea when I see one.



Jessica-Jean said:


> My too, but evidently not enough to have yet finished her Coat of Many Colours: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/coat-of-many-colours :sm12:


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

Me too, but somehow a new stash started growing!! LOL


----------



## daksha3 (Nov 12, 2013)

JJ, I just browsed your long list of completed projects and I want to say 'wow' for your production (do you knit in your sleep?) and your wild use of color. I also love to do random color projects...letting chance dictate the unfolding colors.


----------



## Kara79girl (Dec 20, 2016)

Porkypine0727 said:


> To those who don't want to leave a big stash you mess when they die, please consider my daughter for rehoming said stash. I taught her to crochet when she was little. She taught herself to knit. She has warned me that if I die without a stash she will personally haul me back from the "other side" to replenish before I get to go to my eternal rest. Can't have THAT! As another member said, "Long live The Stash!"
> 
> On another note, I'm new here so I didn't realize using the "S" word was kinda like starting a discussion of heroin in a back alley on a Saturday night.  I've created a STASHNADO! :O


And my co-worker said to me "oh, you knit?! I have a few lil balls of yarn you can have."

Stash-tactic, I said! <3 
This just happened today.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My too, but evidently not enough to have yet finished her Coat of Many Colours: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/coat-of-many-colours :sm12:


I love to start new projects. Finishing? Not so much. I did actually finish three projects last month, though. I started them years ago ;~).


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

So funny! I sold some of my stash for a song recently - saw the gap and then filled it again!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> mavisb said:
> 
> 
> > I don't call my yarn stash. It is called retirement fund.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I love to start new projects. Finishing? Not so much. I did actually finish three projects last month, though. I started them years ago ;~).


Yeah. Starting's the easy part. That's why I have so very many WIPs, and not the half of them have made it to my project pages on Ravelry. :sm12: 
But I'm still having fun!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

daksha3 said:


> JJ, I just browsed your long list of completed projects and I want to say 'wow' for your production (do you knit in your sleep?) and your wild use of color. I also love to do random color projects...letting chance dictate the unfolding colors.


No, I do not actually knit in my sleep, though ideas about knitting do parade through my dreams.
Production?? Not the half of what I've done is on my project pages, because they've been given away to assorted relatives, friends, and acquaitances over the decades. It's only in recent years that I've learned to take photographs _before_ they leave my possession.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Porkypine0727 said:


> I just finished my last project and went looking for the materials for the next one. Of course, what I wanted was on the bottom of a very large pile of boxes and bags. As I pulled out everything in my stash, I began consolidating from some of the boxes into less than full other boxes. Some of the bags fit into handy half-full boxes, too.
> 
> Finally found the yarn I was seeking, as I said, on the BOTTOM. I took out the ones I wanted and put them in my active bag and started restacking my consolidated boxes back into the closet. And then it happened! That horrible feeling of looking at a half-full closet! With a shudder I realized that I only have enough stash left for about 125 major projects before I'm dead in the water!
> 
> Must . . . get to . . . eBay before . . . I . . . expire . . . . . . from . . . . . .YARN STARVATION!!!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kara79girl said:


> And my co-worker said to me "oh, you knit?! I have a few lil balls of yarn you can have."
> 
> Stash-tactic, I said! <3
> This just happened today.


I've had similar batches of yarn given to me by co-workers and even complete strangers. 
Mother of another child in swim class saw me knitting while awaiting my kids. She asked if I'd like a box of yarn she didn't want any more. Picturing a shoebox, I said yes, thank you. It's a good thing I drove her and her kid to their home. What she gave me was the box her washing machine had come in, and it was full of yarn!!! Took me a good month to untangle and sort the lot!
I knew many of my coworkers knitted Phentex slippers. I had in mind to make a single-crocheted disc rug from two (or was it three?) strands of Phentex. So, I mentioned that I was making it from every colour except black and white - children's room. I did not need to buy any yarn, because so many of them gave me their leftovers! The final rug is 6' in diameter. My kids didn't want it, but my eldest sister loved it. She still uses it close to 40 years later. :sm02:


----------



## yarntastic (Aug 12, 2016)

Hahaha ! Thx for the info


----------



## yarntastic (Aug 12, 2016)

Hahaha...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

old-viking-girl said:


> Years ago? I'm way ahead of you. In the summer of 1964, when I was expecting my second daughter, I started a cross stitch bell pull with 12 motifs. I finished 3 and never got back to it. Even if I had the time, I no longer have the eye sight. Even then, at the age of 24, I could only work on it in daylight as some of the colors are very close. The motifs are Norwegian antique house hold items with the name of each item below it, in Norwegian, of course. It's VERY small stitches. If someone out there would like to have it, I will give it to you and ship it for free within the US. You will need to provide the backing material and the hanging hardware as this is not included. I just checked it. The fabric has not gone brittle, and it has been packed away out of light and dust.
> 
> http://www.thehappysenior.com/


If you post enough to attain and maintain 'regular here' status (20 posts/2 weeks), you could offer it in the classifieds section: http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-6-1.html


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Porkypine0727 said:


> I just finished my last project and went looking for the materials for the next one. Of course, what I wanted was on the bottom of a very large pile of boxes and bags. As I pulled out everything in my stash, I began consolidating from some of the boxes into less than full other boxes. Some of the bags fit into handy half-full boxes, too.
> 
> Finally found the yarn I was seeking, as I said, on the BOTTOM. I took out the ones I wanted and put them in my active bag and started restacking my consolidated boxes back into the closet. And then it happened! That horrible feeling of looking at a half-full closet! With a shudder I realized that I only have enough stash left for about 125 major projects before I'm dead in the water!
> 
> Must . . . get to . . . eBay before . . . I . . . expire . . . . . . from . . . . . .YARN STARVATION!!!


This is what I did to solve the old "the one I want must be on the bottom" problem: I went out and purchased several shallow plastic see-through bins, as a matter of fact I found 7 new ones at the GoodWill near me, all new just dusty. Well they are the most perfect bin for holding yarn. http://us-i5.tb.wal.co/asr/7ab9266c-0587-458a-9ca2-6182758d6581_1.0cd4d423126b570ca7c5a52ae8bdeff2.jpeg?odnWidth=556&odnHeight=556&odnBg=ffffff < that is a link to the picture. I think sold at Walmarts for much more than I paid. Anyway, you can stack several of these atop each other yet get to your stash quite easily. I also went to Target and bought the heavy duty steel shelving (350 lbs per shelf, 7 feet tall!) http://www.target.com/p/adjustable-5-tier-wire-wide-shelving-unit-black-room-essentials/-/A-13892315

yarn problems solved. This isn't the solution to everyone's problem but I use my spare room as a utility room so the utilitarian shelving is fine for it. The yarn used to be in deep bins and wicker baskets, and it was impossible to find a certain one. It really frustrated me and put me in a bad mood. If you have a nice, clean, facilitating yarn storage set up it makes life much much easier.


----------



## carcazcol (May 20, 2016)

My yarn stash is well out of hand. Good job my husband don't realise how much stash I have. I bought some shelving to stack the containers on, I might have to buy some more before long. I love it. Hugs to you. Cazz


----------

